# Erzgebirgs - Bike - Marathon



## RobBj123 (25. Juli 2003)

Am 03.08. findet in Seiffen der Erzgebirgs - Bike - Marathon statt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mitfahren und mich mal an 3 Runden = 100 km probieren...

Wer ist noch dabei? Oder wer ist da schonmal mitgefahren und kann etwas über die Veranstaltung und die Strecke sagen? Auf der Internetseite steht etwas von "Flaschentausch" - klappt das, kann man sich darauf verlassen?


----------



## Rockhopper (25. Juli 2003)

will auch die 100km versuchen. Bin dann auch das erste mal dort.

Könnte auch ein paar Informationen gebrauchen zur Strecke etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorbi73 (25. Juli 2003)

Servus!
Ich bin den EBM letztes Jahr gefahren und fand ihn nur genial!
Dadurch das sich die Strecke aus mehreren Runden zusammensetzt weis man nach der ersten genau was noch auf einen zukommt  Am Anfang gehts erstmal mit ein paar km Asphalt zur Einführung los, aber der Großteil setzt sich aus ein paar Schotterstrecken und schönen, z.T. schon fast CC-mäßigen Wald- und Wiesenstücken zusammen. Wenns feucht ist würde ich dringend von Semislicks abraten! Hab das letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert, war aber nicht so toll da es schon einige verdammt gemeine Wurzel-DH gibt  Lange Steigungen wie bei den Alpenmarathons gibts logischerweise nicht, aber das ständige Auf und Ab geht bei entsprechender Fahrweise auch schön an die Substanz. 
Thema Trinkflaschentausch: Du gibst an der Verpflegungsstelle deine mehr oder weniger leeren Flaschen ab und erhälst dafür gefüllte, die jemand vor dir abgegeben hat. Fand ich dann aber nicht so lecker und hab mir meine wieder füllen lassen. 
Alles in allem ist der EBM aber eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung mit vernünftigem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und verdammt guter Stimmung (Zelten im "Fahrerlager" direkt an der Strecke!). Bin auf alle Fälle wieder dabei, schließlich will ich das letzte Drittel für den Marathon Man auch noch reißen 
So long, man sieht sich!
Und hoffentlich bleibts dieses Mal etwas trockener als letztes Jahr


----------



## icke (31. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gorbi73 _
> *Servus!
> 
> Thema Trinkflaschentausch: Du gibst an der Verpflegungsstelle deine mehr oder weniger leeren Flaschen ab und erhälst dafür gefüllte, die jemand vor dir abgegeben hat. Fand ich dann aber nicht so lecker und hab mir meine wieder füllen lassen.
> Und hoffentlich bleibts dieses Mal etwas trockener als letztes Jahr    *



Icke bin auch wieder auf der langen Runde.
Ich kann mich der Meinung meines Vorschreibers nur anschliessen, ausser Trinkflaschen wenn ich Durst habe ist mir egal ob die Flasche schon jemand vorher hatte. 
Warum trockner das bisserl Regen auf der komletten 3 Runde, war doch erfrischend  
Hoffentlich verliere ich nicht wieder meine Radbrille


----------



## phiro (31. Juli 2003)

ich werd auch wieder dabei sein (zum 3mal schon), fahre aber nur die 70km-Runde und den Hillclimb am Samstag

zur Strecke: ist ziemlich abwechslungsreich und hat alle sachen dabei die eine MA-Strecke braucht, ist auf jedenfall sehr schön zu fahren
es sind zwar keine langen Anstiege drin, aber das ständige auf und ab ist schon kräfteraubend, deshalb sind zum Beispiel auch die Siegerdurchschnitte nie sonderlich hoch (ca. 24km/h und das von Nationalfahrern)
am Anfang ist erstma ne lange Asphalt-Einführungsrunde mit nem langen flachen Anstieg drin, wo sich das Feld gut auseinander zieht bevors ins Gelände geht
am Ende jeder Runde ist nochmal ein sehr steiler Anstieg auf Asphalt (teilweise über 20%), wo man sich in der letzten sehr gut von seinen Kontrahenten absetzen kann wenn noch genug Luft vorhanden ist  

zum Flaschentausch kann ich nur sagen das es das gibt, mehr aber nicht da ich immer "Betreuer" an der Strecke hatte für Flaschentausch
es wird von denen halt gebeten das du deine alte Flasche an der Verpflegung lässt, sonst kanns passieren das du dann inner dritten Runde nix mehr bekommts weil den ihre Flaschen alle sind, aber in der zweiten Runde (vorallem wenn du vorne bist) bekommst du noch neue Flaschen gereicht

gruß und bis dann Leute 

P.S. wer zeltet denn alles von euch? (ich bin ab Samstag vormittag da)


----------



## Plasmo (31. Juli 2003)

Bin auch da!

Fahre die 70 km, mal sehn was so geht.

Wegen den Flaschen:

ich denke mal, wenn man so um die Top20 rumfährt wirds mit den Flaschen keine Probleme geben nur für die 100 Fahrer würde ich doch noch einen abstellen an der Strecke.


Ciao.


----------



## vampire (31. Juli 2003)

Hallöchen,

bin auch wieder mit dabei. Mal sehen, wie die 100 km so werden.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es nicht ganz so regnet wie das letzte Mal...

Ciao


----------



## kaic16 (31. Juli 2003)

Hi, bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei auf der großen Runde.
Wird dann mein 8. mal werden das ich diese fahre.
Kann nur hoffen, daß dieses Jahr die Einführungsrunde nicht so lang wird in der sich das Feld aueinanderziehen kann. Glaub waren letztes Jahr so 10km einfach nur sinnloses Straßengebolze.
Ansonsten wärs schön wenn es trocken bleibt, da bei Regen wird die Strecke teilweise unfahrbar und man versinkt ziemlich tief im Schlamm.
Bin letzes Jahr mit Conti Supersonic gefahren und das ging prima und vorher jedes Jahr mit Semislicks, also kann mich in der Beziehung meinem Vorredner nicht anschließen.


----------



## Rockhopper (4. August 2003)

als Nachlese:
 der MA in Seiffen war echt super, die Strecke (ausgenommen Einführungsrunde) war richtig interessant. Viele technisch abwechslungsreiche Stücke, ab und an ein Kniebrecher, keine ellenlange Anstiege (kommt mir entgegen  ), Einführungsrunde muss aber sein, sonst staut es sich am ersten Trail.
da es sehr heiß war, hätte man noch eine weitere Verpflegungsstelle zum Wasserfassen gebrauchen können; ich hatte in der zweiten Runde meine Flasche verloren, habe dankenswerterweise an einem der vielen Reperaturpoints von einem Helfer seine Pet-Flasche bekommen , hat mich echt gerettet    .
Ich war sehr froh, mit dem Fully unterwegs gewesen zu sein. Untergrund war öfters wie eine Waschbrettpiste. Regen hatte den Boden aufgeweicht, ohne anständiges Profil hätte ich mich  hingelegt. 

Ach ja, viele Grüße an den IBC-Shirt tragenden Fullyfahrer mit der 7xy-Nummer. Ich fuhr in der zweiten Runde an ihm vorbei, als er grad ein Päuschen machte. Wollte ja Hallo sagen, aber mir fehlte grad die Luft


----------



## icke (4. August 2003)

Mein Fazit lautet wieder mal Tolle Veranstaltung mit 3 kleinen Wermutstropfen.
1. trotz Hitze war es im Wald zu nass 
2. ab der 2 Rund gab es keine neuen Trinkflaschen wenn man 1 verliert hat man eben 1 weniger oder findet irgendwo eine, allerdings liegt dieses an den Teilnehmern die Ihren Fans an der Strecke die leeren Flaschen gegeben haben.
3. diesmal wirlich die Schuld des Veranstalters: bei Ankunft der letzen war das Ziel schon fast abgebaut. 
Aber sonst ganz Toll, das Wasser hat mir bei 2 Flaschen immer bis zur nächsten Verpflegung gereicht.

Dieses Jahr war ich ohne Schaltung´s und Federungsschnikschnak 20 min schneller als im letzten mit 27 Gängen und Vollfederung.


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Tja... aus meiner Sicht gibts dieses Mal leider nicht so viel zu berichten. 

Wir sind schon am Samstag angereist da wir eine Übernachtung im Hotel gebucht hatten, anders wäre es bei 4h Anreise auch garnicht möglich gewesen. 

Samstag haben wir noch schnell die Nummern abgeholt und sind ne Runde rumgerollt bevor wir uns ins Bett gehauen haben. 

Sonntag klingelte dann um 6 der Wecker und um halb 9 standen wir auch frisch und ausgeruht am Start.

Nach dem Start lief es schonmal ganz gut, auf dem kurzen Stück bis zum eigentlichen Start bin ich noch bis in die zweite Reihe nach vorne gefahren und hatte so auch eine ganz gut Startposition. 

Nach dem Start ging es dann gleich richtig zur Sache,  einige meinten schon ordentlich Gas geben zu müssen und an den Anstiegen stieg der Puls teilweise bis in den roten Bereich... Naja, so ist das halt, trotzdem konnte ich mich ganz gut in der Spitzengruppe halten. Daran änderte sich auch bis zur ersten Trailabfahrt nichts, zumal dort etwas Tempo rausgenommen wurde. An einer Stelle habe ich dann aber leicht gebremst und mir ist auch promt einer hinten reingefahren. Leider hat er mein Rad so unglücklich getroffen, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe ziemlich stark verbogen war *arg* 

Ich habe dann erstmal ein bisschen gewartet und mich schließlich entschieden weiterzufahren. Bergauf bin ich dann immer an allen vorbei gefahren und bergab bin ich im Schritttempo gefahren da ich hinten nicht bremsen konnte... Nach einer Runde bin ich dann ganz ausgestiegen. 

Fazit: Nette Runde und ein gut organisierter Marathon, nächstes Jahr hoffentlich ohne technische Probleme!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Andreas (Akumlehn), mit dem ich zusammen dort war, ist übrigens 8. über die 100km Distanz geworden!!!

Hier am steilen Asphaltanstieg kurz vor dem Ziel.


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Der spätere Sieger Wolf Jurkschat am Bergsprint-Anstieg. War eine super Stimmung dort mit begeisterten Zuschauern und lauter Musik.


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Die Eisverkäuferin ;-) 

© Plasmo


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Thomas (Plasmo) hat die Juniorenwertung über 70km gewonnen!


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Philip (Phiro; gelbes Trikot) wurde 7. über 70km


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

Und hier Andreas nochmal bei der Siegerehrung (ganz rechts)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tüte (4. August 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch denne an die Sieger, auch die, die nicht auf's Treppchen durften. 

Ist immer wieder genial, die Wettiner Höhe hochzubrettern, und bei den Menschenmassen kann man einfach nicht anders, als zu speeden, was das Zeug hält. So 'ne Menge Leute auf einem Haufen, die einen regelrecht den Berg raufbrüllen kenn' ich sonst von keinem anderen Marathon. Wahnsinn. 

RobBj123: noch mehr Bilder?

@Plasmo/Phiro: könnt ihr bitte mal schnell 3-4 Jahre älter werden und über 100km starten, damit endlich mal jemand den Jurkschat zersägt??? Bitte.


----------



## Rockhopper (4. August 2003)

auf den Bildern von Jurkschat und Andreas sieht das Asphaltstück so flach aus  
ich habe da fleißig meinen Rettungsring benutzt 

robBj123: schöne Bilder; von der Schönheit, die am Ende des Verpflegungsstandes noch Orangen-&Bananenstücke reichte, haste kein Bild gemacht ?


----------



## phiro (4. August 2003)

@Rob

geile Fotos   , vorallem das der Eisverkäuferin (sah in Natura fast noch geiler aus  )

@Tüte

naja ich werd in den nächsten Jahren erstma auf der 70km-Runde versuchen diese ganzen Nationalfahrer da vorn zu packen, die dieses Jahr schon wieder sonen Riesenvorsprung hatten (immer wieder Henke und Lösch, langsam wirds langweilig)

P.S. mein Bericht kommt spätestens morgen

grüßle und Glückwunsch an alle Finisher


----------



## ZZZZZorro (4. August 2003)

Moin moin,

auch von mir Glückwunsch allen Finishern.

Bei mir lief es nicht so gut, die drückende Hitze hat mir schon am Morgen irgendwie zu schaffen gemacht. Nach Runde 1 bekam ich kaum noch Luft und an der 1. Verpflegungsstation in der zwoten Runde wolltsch fast schon aufgeben, nach Wasserdusche und mittlerer Pause gings wieder ein wenig. Leider hat sich dann gleich beim anschließenden Downhill auch meine hintere Scheibenbremse, die Tante Julie, verabschiedet. So dass ich alle Nas lang mim blockierten Hinterrad zu schaffen hatte und irgendwann auch noch übelste Krämpfe einsetzten. Eine Wegvermessung hab ich dann auch noch kurz vor Schluss an der 90° Kurve am Campingplatz hingelegt. Zu schnell runter und nimmer drangedacht, dass ich nur eine Bremse hab, der Rest hat sich so ergeben.  

Naja egal, fürn ersten Marathon & der Hitzeschlacht bin ich stolz auf mich im Ziel angekommen zu sein und das ist ja eigentlich auch des was ich mir vorgenommen hatte.

Also ick hab die Getränke nur so geschüttet, 2 Flaschen zwischen den Verpflegungsstationen habsch gebraucht und dort zusätzlich kräftig zugeschlagen. So wie ichs getrunken hab isses ausser Haut wieder rausgelaufen. Sehr gut fand ich auch, dass selbst wir Hintenanfahrer noch an der 1. Verpflegungsstation bestens versorgt wurden. Leider traf des für den Zielbereich - wie icke es schon schrub - nicht zu. 

Grüßle


----------



## RobBj123 (4. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rockhopper _
> *robBj123: schöne Bilder; von der Schönheit, die am Ende des Verpflegungsstandes noch Orangen-&Bananenstücke reichte, haste kein Bild gemacht ?  *



*lol* Nee... Aber da hab ich bestimmt ne halbe Stunde gesessen und auf Andreas gewartet (und die Aussicht genossen ;-)...


----------



## Plasmo (4. August 2003)

In allen belangen auch dieses Jahr eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

Mir persönlich hat die Strecke nich so dolle gefallen, lag aber bestimmt auch daran das es an dem Tag nicht so recht lief.
In der Einführungsrunde gings noch ganz gut, konnte auch recht locker (naja hat sich locker angefülhlt aber Puls war trotzdem hoch  ) in der Spitzengruppe am Anfang mitfahren.
Dann nach 12 km gings ins Gelände und ab da gings bergab.
Die erste Runde konnte ich noch flott durchziehen aber schon recht gequält, dann ende der 1. Runde kam phiro von hinten angeschossen und kassierte mich erstma. Anfangs konnte ich noch halten, dann musste ich reissen lassen.
Mich überholte auch noch Akumlehn der mich Ansprach ob ich der Plasmo wäre und er stellte sich vor und ich brummelte nur noch genervt vor mich hin... 

Naja, wie schon erwähnt nichts ging an dem Tag!
Dann war der Ofen aus nur noch qualen gehabt und bei der hälfte der 2. Runde war ich dann so demotiviert das ich ca. 15 km nur noch ins Ziel eingerollt bin. 
Zu meiner Überraschung bin ich dann doch noch 1. in meiner AK-Wertung geworden.
Das fande ich dann schon noch lustig, weil ich echt arg Tempo 
rausgenommen hatte  .

Aber trotzdem muss man mal hier die starke Leistung eines gewissen phiro's erwähnen. Er ging an dem Tag echt ab wie ein Zäpfchen und ist auch eine super Zeit gefahren, muss man neidlos anerkennen  .



Ciao.


----------



## vampire (5. August 2003)

Hallöchen,

meine Gratulation an alle, die bei der Hitze noch so fix unterwegs waren.

Mir persönlich hat die Hitze sehr zu schaffen gemacht, schon nach der ersten Runde war die Luft raus. Die zweite habe ich mich nur noch durchgeschleppt und bei der dritten kamen dann auch noch ständig Krämpfe dazu. Trotz allem war ich trotzdem schneller als voriges Jahr und das ist ja schon mal was  

Die Streckenführung an sich war wieder sehr in Ordnung - nicht zu leicht, aber auch nicht zu schwer. Und das die Zuschauer in Seiffen immer gute Stimmung verbreiten (Stichwort Start und Steilanstieg), kennt man ja.
Also alles in allem wieder ein schöner Marathon, aber nächstes Jahr bitte nicht so warm


----------



## icke (5. August 2003)

da bin icke


----------



## Tüte (5. August 2003)

Ach icke, du warst det?? Alle Achtung, bei dem Wetter noch mit Eingang!! Das ging ja augenscheinlich ganz schön an die Substanz. Meine Wenigkeit war jener, welcher dich von der Seite angelabert hat. Vollen Respekt nochmal.


----------



## icke (5. August 2003)

Ich hab mit mehreren Gesprochen an jemand mit einem Canyon in Schwarz??? kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, falls Du das warst.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen die Strecke ist extrem Singlespeedfreundlich die Anstiege waren gutmütig bis auf 3 kleine Rampen und da die Abfahrten ja nicht solche Forstautobahnen wie in Willingen hat man da auch nicht soviel Boden verloren.
Einzig etwas Federung am Vorderrad hätte mir eventuell gutgetan.
Ansonsten hat jeder meinen Respekt der bei der Hitze durchgekommen ist, vor allem die Harten die mehr als 6 Stunden in dieser Glut ausgehalten haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockhopper (5. August 2003)

@Vampire:
'Meinst du die vom ersten Verpflegungsstand unterwegs?'

Jo, ich glaube wir meinen die selbige. War richtig schwer, da vorbei zu fahren, ohne von den Früchten etwas zu nehmen.


----------



## gorbi73 (5. August 2003)

Also schon bei 30 Grad loszufahren hatte was, am Anfang fand ichs auch noch lustig. Hab mir dann auch vorgenommen zu trinken was geht, aber irgendwann hat der Magen gemeint: "Hau ab mit dem Scheiß, ich kanns nich mehr sehen " Ab km 50 haben sich dann langsam Krämpfe bemerkbar gemacht und ich hab keine Ahnung gehabt, wie ich das Ding noch zu Ende fahren soll. Aber getreu dem Motto "Vorwärts immer, aufgeben nimmer" hab ich dann noch die 3.Runde beschlichen und mich sogar noch auf den 5tvorletzten Rang vorgearbeitet . Das waren bis jetzt die schlimmsten 8 Stunden meines Lebens und ich hab mir geschworen: So einen Schwachsinn machst du niiieee mehr wieder mit.
 Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles anders!!! 
Vielen Dank an die tollen Zuschauer und Respekt, daß die alle bei der brutalen Hitze so prima Stimmung gemacht haben.


----------



## phiro (5. August 2003)

nun auch mal mein Bericht vom Bike-Weekend in Seiffen

vorneweg muss ich gleich mal sagen das es ein richtig geiles WE war; das Wetter war super, die Stimmung war goil und es lief einfach richtig gut

da ich am Samstag schon den Hillclimb fahren wollte, gings schon recht früh (8Uhr irgendwas) von LE aus los ins schöne Arzgebirg

nach ein paar nervigen Zwischenstopps dann gegen 11 angekommen, ein bissel eingerichtet aufm Campingplatz und schon stand 13Uhr der erste Bewerb an (Hillclimb über angeblich 500m, warn sicher eher nur 400m)
leider war ich dann doch erst 13:30 dran so das mein ganzes profimäßiges Warmfahren auf der Rolle fürn Ars... war

naja als ich dann endlich dran war wars irgendwie nicht so toll (falsches Kettenblatt und nicht richtig warm) und irgendwie schon viel zu schnell vorbei, so bin ich dann am Ende mit einer Zeit von 1:25min (Bestzeit übrigens 1:10min) nur 16. von 54 (oder so) geworden (gewonnen hat übrigens Stefan Lösch der Sonntag dann 2. über die 70km war)
dieses sofortige losballern und diese kurze Spitzenbelastung ausm Stand is absolut nix für mich, ein wenig enttäuscht war ich aber schon 

dann abends noch mit einigen Kumpels aufm Campingplatz Carboloading betrieben und auch noch Akumlehn und RobBj123 begrüßt

nach einer etwas unruhigen Nacht (blöde Hangschräglage und Idioten die um 2Uhr erstma mitm Auto und lauter Mucke übern Platz gasen mussten) hieß es dann 6Uhr aufstehen und übliche Startvorbereitungen treffen

endlich gings dann 9Uhr los (war da schon ne Hitze in der Sonne *puh*) und diese Typen ganz vorne mussten ja gleich in der Einführungsrunde am ersten längeren Anstieg so das Tempo verschärfen das ich Mühe hatte in der ersten Gruppe zu bleiben und ständig die Löcher zufahren musste
naja danach gings eigentlich und ich ging dann auch am Ende der Gruppe ins Gelände wo ich mich die ersten km zurück hielt und mich gut einrollte
dann traf ich auch schon Akumlehn mit dem ich dann die nächsten eineinhalb Runden zusammen bestritt, an dieser Stelle nochmal danke an meine "Zugmaschine", wir arbeiteten echt gut zusammen und waren ständig nur am überholen   

am Ende der ersten Runde holte ich dann auch Plasmo (in einer kleinen Gruppe) ein, ich hoffte wir könnten noch ein Stück zusammen fahren, doch nach dem Rundendurchlauf war aus der Gruppe niemand mehr da

so fuhr ich alleine weiter, latzte mich jedoch Anfang der zweiten Runde an soner rutschigen Wurzel (Vorderrad weggerutscht und dann schön übern Lenker ab), die Kette war auch noch runter, so das ich bestimmt 30sec verlor und die Gruppe mit Plasmo und Akumlehn wieder dran war
ich machte gleich wieder Tempo und irgendwann waren Akumlehn und ich wieder allein
so gings dann weiter und auf den letzten 5-6km setzte ich dann nochmal zum Schlusspurt an und machte mich ausm Staub
konnte auch noch ein wenig gut machen, und hatte am Steilanstieg nochmal richtig Dampf (außer die letzten 50m  ), überholte kurz vorm Ziel noch einen (leider ein 100er), und ging dann ins Ziel und war überrascht als mein Name und dazu der 7.Platz erklang nicht schlecht dachte ich   )

nach und nach trudelten etliche Kumpels ein und man quatschte und lies sich von der Sonne bruzeln
im Rennen hatte ich mit der Hitze absolut keine Probs, aber dann im Ziel merkte ich erst wie warm es doch war
umso erstaunlicher das es so genial lief, ich am Ende noch richtig Druck hatte und im Ziel eigentlich gar nicht so kaputt war (das Wetter und vorallem die Strecke scheinen mir wirklich gut zu liegen, also ich fand die Strecke bis auf den Schlamm ziemlich geil) 
nach einem Besuch in dieser krassen Outdoordusche  , gönnte ich mir mit Plasmo noch eine Massage bei einer netten Dame   

das warten auf die Siegerehrung wurde wiederum durch stundenlange Rennauswertung verkürzt und dann wars endlich so weit, ich nahm so eine komische Holzlampe in Empfang und durfte in die Menge grinsen

danach dann noch alles ins Auto packen und endlich gings heim, da merkte man dann schon das es doch ein recht anstregendes WE war aber auch ein richtig geiles


----------



## Armani (5. August 2003)

Ich fands dieses Jahr auch wieder echt geil, war mein 4. Mal in Seiffen. Der ebm ist mal ne echte Abwechslung von den Strecken hier in Meck-Pomm. Dieses Jahr hats sogar mal nicht geregnet, aber dafür wars sehr heiß, was mich allerdings nicht wirklich gestört hat. Schade für mich war nur, dass ich wegen ner Krankheit ein halbes Jahr kein bißchen biken konnte und deswegen nicht in Form war. Aber dafür war meine Zeit nicht so schlecht, wie ich vorher befürchtet hatte. Gut fand ich auch, dass es dieses Jahr mehr Streckenposten gab, die auch noch besser ausgerüstet waren als in den anderen Jahren.
Zum Schluss noch Lob und Anerkennung an die Teammitglieder des turbine-radteams, die schon Donnerstag abend losgefahren sind und uns wieder ein schönes Fahrerlager aufgebaut haben.

FAZIT: Nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## mischiflix (5. August 2003)

nu auch nochma von mir ein dickestes *GEIL* an dieser stelle, meine gesamten ziele für diesen ebm(meinen 2ten und besten ) hab ich erreicht : 1. ne menge spass(zB. der bergsprint auf dem minibike vom hinterherfahrer, also daher auch der name steppenhund).
2. hat mein ramen trotz riss am steuerrohr (iss ja auch erst mein 3ter 2-Danger rahmen, der an dieser stelle bricht, bzw. brechen wird)
3. top 100 hab ich auch (also beim 70er)

wetter war einfach nur derbstens geil, nur n bissll mehr modder bei der temp. wär noch geiler...

naja, und muskelkater hab ich auch immernoch von meinen krämpfen in der 2ten runde


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (5. August 2003)

jo... moin erstma...

bei mir ist es uch so wie bei "ZU GEFÄHRLICH" der zweite EBM-Start gewesen...
meine Ziele haben sich auch recht gut erfüllt...
hab mich inner Gesamtwertung um 30Plätze verbesster und dat reicht mia vollkommen vorallem nach meinen beiden Zwischenfällten im letzten Oktober und in diesem Juni wo ick nochma richtig SCHWEIN gehabt habe...

na ja... falls es jemanden interessiert...
ich war der mit dem gefesselten Frosch uffm Helm...  

ick fand dat immer lustig wenn man dann anner Strecke so gehört hat: "...eeh guck ma... da kommt der mit dem FROSCH wieder..."

ach ja... jegliche Anfragen, ob ick meinen STEPPENHUND (also mein Minibike), mit dem "ZU GEFÄHRLICH" den Bergsprint gefahren ist, verkaufe, erwieder ich mit einem NEIN... mein kleiner STEPPENHUND ist unverkäuflich... erst recht nach der Lackierung, die es extra für Seiffen bekommen hat...

na dann...

man sieht sich...

mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer


----------



## phiro (5. August 2003)

@zu gefährlich

ach du warst der mit dem Minibike beim Bergsprint, geile Sache das, was haben denn die Zuschauer so dazu gesagt


----------



## web-biker (5. August 2003)

Ich war dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei und bin die 70km gefahren. Also den Classic. Es war mein erster Marathon und ich hab nur Platz 465 belegt, aber im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei und dann werd ich sicher weiter vorne mitfahren.

Achja:
Bald gibts Bilder vom EBM 2003 auf meiner Website!

Beste grüße an alle EBM Finisher!


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *@zu gefährlich
> 
> ach du warst der mit dem Minibike beim Bergsprint, geile Sache das, was haben denn die Zuschauer so dazu gesagt  *



Hi phiro,

sie haben ihn gefeiert. Was da im einzelnen so gerufen wurde kannsch aber nimmer sagen, bin ja auch nur ein Stückel mitgelaufen. Was des für ne Leistung war hab ick erst am Sonntag gesehen, als ick des erste Mal den Anstieg hoch bin. Deshalb nochma ein fettes : *RESPEKT* an zu jefährlisch. :cool

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tüte (6. August 2003)

Hier gibts Bilder (u.a. vom Minibiker).


----------



## Armani (6. August 2003)

@phiro:
Wie der ZZZZZorro schon gesagt hat, die Zuschauer fanden die Aktion mit dem Minibike einfach nur Klasse. Leider haben nur wenige den Namen des Minibikes "STEPPENHUND"  gelesen. Da hatten die zwei Biker die den Bersprint aufm Hinterrad absolviert haben keine Chance.
Das turbine-radteam is eben immer für ein bißchen Action zu haben. Mal sehen was wir uns nächstes Jahr ausdenken...


----------



## ZZZZZorro (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Armani _
> *Das turbine-radteam is eben immer für ein bißchen Action zu haben. Mal sehen was wir uns nächstes Jahr ausdenken... *


Na da wolln mer mim ganzen Team die Hundert per Steppenhund abstrampeln...  



> _Original geschrieben von Armani _
> *@phiro:
> Wie der ZZZZZorro schon gesagt hat, die Zuschauer fanden die Aktion mit dem Minibike einfach nur Klasse. Leider haben nur wenige den Namen des Minibikes "STEPPENHUND"  gelesen. Da hatten die zwei Biker die den Bersprint aufm Hinterrad absolviert haben keine Chance.*


Na, die zwei waren genauso Spitze. 

Grüßle


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (6. August 2003)

unser Team ist ja sogar dreifach aufgefallen da in Seiffen...
1. ungeschlagen der Bergsprint mit dem "STEPPENHUND"
2. unser überdemensionales Fahrerlager
3. mein Frosch uffm Helm, ich hab im Vorbeifahren immer nur das gelächter gehört...

also...

nextes Jahr fallen wa noch mehr uff, indem wa dem Bergsprint uffm "STEPPEHUND" im Clowns- oder Hasenkostüm hochjagen...*fg*

mfg

euer Herr Hinterherfahrer


----------



## Armani (6. August 2003)

Wir könnten aber auch das Vorderrad vom Minibike ausbauen und dann den Bergsprint auf Hinterrad fahren.


----------



## mischiflix (6. August 2003)

wie wärs wenn wir beide räder ausbauen und denn mitm nose-wheely rückwärts den berg hochrocken? kommt bestmmt geil, nur wer fährt das? 

so long, plant nich so viel, spontan (zumindest nach aussen hin) kommt immer geiler
also rost:

aso, aufallen tun wir doch meist schon durch die manschaftsstärke und den allohol-geh-nuss (zumindest meiner)
so, nacht!

PS: tüte, sieht aus, als wären wir fast nacht-bar-en gewesen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonator (6. August 2003)

Also mir gings ganz gut... zumindest in der ersten Runde-hab ordentlich Plätze gut gemacht. Dann im ersten viertel der 2. Runde??? NA??? PLATTEN!!! Mist ! Naja schnell reingebastelt n neuen und weiter gedacht... 

NIX! ich war voll ausm Rythmus und hab mich nur noch zum 2. Verpflegungspunkt geschleppt. Ab dort gings wieder . Mit Elan wieder schön die Abhänge runter und dann??!!! NA???!! PLATTEN der zweite...

Den Rest kann man sich denken.... keinen Schlauch gehabt.Ersma gerannt n Stück bis n Teamkollege mir ausgeholfen hat und dann ging die Pumpe nich... Also noch ma warten auf ne ordentliche Pumpe. Und dann ging nix mehr eh... Nach den bestimmt 15 MIn dort hab ich mich den Downhill runtergeschleppt sowie die letzte Runde.

Aber überraschend war ... dass ich durch die ganze Schieberei und den Platten immernoch 345. wurde und "nur" 4.45 gebracuht habe.

Für meinen ersten Marathon war er echt ne Erfahrung und mir machts auh nix aus mit den PLatten. HAb ich mir ja eh gedacht. 

NAja war geil und next year wieder aber dann bessa vorbe"breitet"...

HAut ma rein


----------



## bert l.am (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von icke _
> *Mein Fazit lautet wieder mal Tolle Veranstaltung mit 3 kleinen Wermutstropfen.
> <CUT>
> 3. diesmal wirlich die Schuld des Veranstalters: bei Ankunft der letzen war das Ziel schon fast abgebaut.
> <CUT> *



Da war ich auch wirklich gar nich froh am Ziel. Festzelt weg. Labe abgebaut. Kein Wasser mehr. HILFE. Noch an 5 Leuten fragen müssen ob ich meinem T-ShirtS (EBM-Finisher u. MarathonMan) noch bekommen könnte. Hatte aber keine Stimme mehr.

Da habe ich 8 stunden 30 min gebraucht für den 100 km: war keiner mehr da. Nächtstes Jahr bitte besser und auch für "people arriving late" ein wenig übrich lassen.
Ich bin warscheinlich in Bad Goisern zu viel verwöhnt geworden: die Stimmung unter den Leuten fand ich viel weniger Enthusiastisch.

cheers,
Bert L from NL


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (10. August 2003)

is dat net ein schicket Foddo von meinem kleinen Kermit und mir!?


----------



## Hinterherfahrer (10. August 2003)

im Gegensatz dazu is dat ja hier KINDERGEBURTSTAG...


----------

